# 6-7 Acre Lot " Charge"??



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

Need a ballpark number for this lot...This is a commercial lot with alot of traffic and many semis driving thru the lot, this is a 24 HR lot.... Wide open spaces for putting the snow and it is longer than it is wide. Also after the snowfall they are going to move all the trailers to plow inbetween the trailers as well. I have 2 SS with 8' pushers and they are both 2 speed. Also have access to a Steiger with a 14' straight blade and another SS and also a plow truck. So what do you charge?

The owner said they usually put down 3-4yds of salt per snow fall.But didnt tell me how much the previous guy charged to plow the lot just knew he wasnt satisfied.... What is the equation for yard of salt = how many pounds?
I have a 800 lb salter and wondering how many yds that is? Thanks

pm me Thanks again Ryan


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You tell us what you think it's worth and then we'll tell you higher or lower. A yard is basically a ton.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

$1000 for plowing 
$80/hr for cleaning up
$1100 for salting each time


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I my market your high on everything (40%)
You need to know your market


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

rjjahner;1058609 said:


> What is the equation for yard of salt = how many pounds?
> I have a 800 lb salter and wondering how many yds that is?


I think this tells us just about everything we need to know.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

TCLA;1058681 said:


> I think this tells us just about everything we need to know.


Easy there Mr. T, he'll be calling you a dumb a$$ next...................


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058609 said:


> Need a ballpark number for this lot...This is a commercial lot with alot of traffic and many semis driving thru the lot, this is a 24 HR lot.... Wide open spaces for putting the snow and it is longer than it is wide. Also after the snowfall they are going to move all the trailers to plow inbetween the trailers as well. I have 2 SS with 8' pushers and they are both 2 speed. Also have access to a Steiger with a 14' straight blade and another SS and also a plow truck. So what do you charge?
> 
> The owner said they usually put down 3-4yds of salt per snow fall.But didnt tell me how much the previous guy charged to plow the lot just knew he wasnt satisfied.... What is the equation for yard of salt = how many pounds?
> I have a 800 lb salter and wondering how many yds that is? Thanks
> ...


First thing you need to do is get bigger pushers for the SS's.....Then maybe throw some better operators in em, than what you have in the past.



jomama45;1058690 said:


> Easy there Mr. T, he'll be calling you a dumb a$$ next...................


he...he...hehe........BTW, hows your concrete season been going joe? What do you see for the later part of the season? & has your customer/work base changed much? Have a good one.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

jomama45;1058690 said:


> Easy there Mr. T, he'll be calling you a dumb a$$ next...................


I will not call anyone a dumb ass unless need be. I am not a *******. and I dont know why you think I am ?? DO you have a reason?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

RJ,
Don't take offense. Alot of people come on this site and ask what to charge.... We're not going to give you those numbers. It like asking your competition how much their going to charge.... but the guys on here are very helpful to point you in the right direction. We will give you time figures based on the equipment you'll be using....Do you know what your costs are? What do you charge for an hourly rate? If your serious about snow consider joining SIMA.... very good info about production rates for various pcs of equipment. Theres also the search function... sometimes you can find the answers to your questions... use that first and if you can't find it post away!


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

Mick76;1058720 said:


> RJ,
> Don't take offense. Alot of people come on this site and ask what to charge.... We're not going to give you those numbers. It like asking your competition how much their going to charge.... but the guys on here are very helpful to point you in the right direction. We will give you time figures based on the equipment you'll be using....Do you know what your costs are? What do you charge for an hourly rate? If your serious about snow consider joining SIMA.... very good info about production rates for various pcs of equipment. Theres also the search function... sometimes you can find the answers to your questions... use that first and if you can't find it post away!


I understand. But I didnt ask EXACT Numbers. I just wanted a ballpark # thats all. Greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1058706 said:


> First thing you need to do is get bigger pushers for the SS's.....Then maybe throw some better operators in em, than what you have in the past.
> 
> Yah okay SNOCRETE!! Then take a video of your little 873 Machine witha 12' pusher on it full of some wet snow and see what your little weinner does!!! It wont do JACK!! SO BITE IT!!
> 
> 12' pushers are on payloaders. You dont even make any sense..


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1058706 said:


> First thing you need to do is get bigger pushers for the SS's.....Then maybe throw some better operators in em, than what you have in the past.
> 
> On top of that your little skidsteer barely could even lift 12' pusher!!


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

RLM;1058672 said:


> I my market your high on everything (40%)
> You need to know your market


I was just wondering if you would charge so much an hr or by the job or by the inch and if so a ballpark number on what you would charge.. Thanks Ryan


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

rjjahner;1058715 said:



> I will not call anyone a dumb ass unless need be. I am not a *******. and I dont know why you think I am ?? DO you have a reason?


This particular question is extremely basic, which you really should know. I didn't avoid the turkey shoot....sorry....I found humor in your question of how many yards will fit in your 800 lb salter.

I didn't call you any names.

The actual weight of a cubic yard of salt is debatable and varies due to it's moisture content....

There's your answer. Good luck to you.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You need to figure your production rate, you labor, materials, equipment. Then you can figure your price... Also you have to know what your market is.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

> Yah okay SNOCRETE!! Then take a video of your little 873 Machine witha 12' pusher on it full of some wet snow and see what your little weinner does!!! It wont do JACK!! SO BITE IT!!
> 
> 12' pushers are on payloaders. You dont even make any sense..


I have a 873 with a plow on it not a pusher, but even my 773 will lift & move my 14 backhoe model Protec, the 14' HD Artic it will not lift, the 873 probably would but with the tires I have on it I won't try : if I need to move it I'll use the loader. Both Bobcat & Artic said to put a 10' pusher on my 873 for what it's worth, I may try this year depending on what comes it (I have a site in mind) & a 10 with a bucket mount I could change out realitivly cheap.
Your are going to need to know what your market pricing is & you cost you have plenty of equipment for pushing, your light on the salter (get a Vbox) run bulk the bags will kill you. Your going to go through roughly 2 ton/visit. That lot should be 6-7 truck hours with the right drivers. Again what you get is based on your market.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

rjjahner;1058609 said:


> Also have access to a Steiger with a 14' straight blade


have fun with the tractor ussmileyflag


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;1058753 said:


> You need to figure your production rate, you labor, materials, equipment. Then you can figure your price... Also you have to know what your market is.


Easy there Mr. SIMA build a Bid.....Baby steps


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;1058753 said:


> You need to figure your production rate, you labor, materials, equipment. *Then you can figure your price*... Also you have to know what your market is.


Then when you come up with a price...Throw it out the window and go lower....This Market is Flooded with kids running around charging nothing...Right Mr SIMA....or do i call you AJ SIMA.....:laughing:


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ryan, it sounds like you might be in over your head but you have to learn some way. Once you figure out how much your cost is per hour. Come back with a ball park number that you are going to give to the owner. Share that number with us and we will give you insight from there....FYI, no matter what number you come up with. Remember its always high to the owner. Stick to your number and if he doesnt like it. Its not worth your time....or money


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

rjjahner;1058715 said:


> I will not call anyone a dumb ass unless need be. I am not a *******. and I dont know why you think I am ?? DO you have a reason?


Who said I think you are????  I don't think I've ever called a member on here anything that drogatory, much less you. If you can provide a link, I'm sure I'm a big enough man to apoligize for it.......................



rjjahner;1058727 said:


> snocrete;1058706 said:
> 
> 
> > Yah okay SNOCRETE!! Then take a video of your little 873 Machine witha 12' pusher on it full of some wet snow and see what your little weinner does!!! It wont do JACK!! SO BITE IT!!
> ...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1058845 said:


> Who said I think you are????  I don't think I've ever called a member on here anything that drogatory, much less you. If you can provide a link, I'm sure I'm a big enough man to apoligize for it.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rjjahner;1058628 said:


> $1000 for plowing
> $80/hr for cleaning up
> $1100 for salting each time


Ryan, I think you are close with these numbers. You do need to figure your cost for everything though before commiting to them. Also, I would do the V-box spreader over your spreader. Too much time and hassle in bagged salt when you're using 3-4 Yds.

Make sure you error on the high side on this one, as if you bid to low it will kill you. Keep in mind what I told you before that I am no expert on lots of this size. ( I'll proly get hammered from all the know it alls on this but I can handle it. :salute:


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

RLM;1058755 said:


> I have a 873 with a plow on it not a pusher, but even my 773 will lift & move my 14 backhoe model Protec, the 14' HD Artic it will not lift, the 873 probably would but with the tires I have on it I won't try : if I need to move it I'll use the loader. Both Bobcat & Artic said to put a 10' pusher on my 873 for what it's worth, I may try this year depending on what comes it (I have a site in mind) & a 10 with a bucket mount I could change out realitivly cheap.
> Your are going to need to know what your market pricing is & you cost you have plenty of equipment for pushing, your light on the salter (get a Vbox) run bulk the bags will kill you. Your going to go through roughly 2 ton/visit. That lot should be 6-7 truck hours with the right drivers. Again what you get is based on your market.


Thanks Greatly appreciated.
So you can push a 10' pusher with your skid fairly easy with wet snow? And FILL THE PUSHER UP?


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to say you cant push a 10 foot pusher in wet snow and fill it up, they don't seem to work well in wet snow because you are forced to take a small bite and when you do you load one side of the box and it throws the machine sideways. Even if you make short runs or whatever we never had much luck in wet snow at all. good luck


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i have a similar site 6-7 acres and i appreciate your help. 1000$ and 1100$ to salt. this site is always great for reference.! thanks!


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

PhilFromErie;1061186 said:


> I'm going to say you cant push a 10 foot pusher in wet snow and fill it up, they don't seem to work well in wet snow because you are forced to take a small bite and when you do you load one side of the box and it throws the machine sideways. Even if you make short runs or whatever we never had much luck in wet snow at all. good luck


WOW GLAD SOMEBODY AGREES WITH ME!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD TALK TO THE BIG SENIOR MEMBER "SNOCRETE" THAT KNOWS EVERYTHING ABOUT PUSHING SNOW PUSHERS!!

I totally agree you cant push a 10' snow pusher effectively in any amount of wet snow.. If it would all be fluffy yes no sweat but life isnt that easy!!!

Best of Luck


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

are you planning using the steiger?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1062026 said:


> WOW GLAD SOMEBODY AGREES WITH ME!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD TALK TO THE BIG SENIOR MEMBER "SNOCRETE" THAT KNOWS EVERYTHING ABOUT PUSHING SNOW PUSHERS!!
> 
> I totally agree you cant push a 10' snow pusher effectively in any amount of wet snow.. If it would all be fluffy yes no sweat but life isnt that easy!!!
> 
> Best of Luck


A properly set up & operated skid steer can run a 10ft pusher all year long. Both you and "philfromerie" are obviously ignorant to this fact. Sorry I have upset you....cause you seem to not be able to let things go....maybe one day you and I will cross paths and figure this all out


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

6-7 acres of snow should be able to be done in 7 hours on a 4" snowfall. The customer should be telling you how they want the pricing broken down. Per storm or in increments, 1-3,3-5,5-7 or what ever. 3 yards or tons should be plenty to do that place. Some nights more some less but in the end it should all work out.

Take your hourly rate and X it by 7, add something for BS if you want.
Salting I hope you are using bulk. Loading a 800lb salter by hand won't be fun. A V box would be better.

I have a 10 pusher that is 36" high. We run it on a backhoe. My skid is a 325 Deere and I wouldn't even consider putting it on there. I know you can get some 24" models and it might handle that but I have seen the backhoe struggle on the wet heavy crap. My pusher is 1400lbs. BUT my pusher is attached to the bucket so if you take that off and have the quick mount it might be a different situation.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

cet;1062447 said:


> 6-7 acres of snow should be able to be done in 7 hours on a 4" snowfall. The customer should be telling you how they want the pricing broken down. Per storm or in increments, 1-3,3-5,5-7 or what ever. 3 yards or tons should be plenty to do that place. Some nights more some less but in the end it should all work out.
> 
> Take your hourly rate and X it by 7, add something for BS if you want.
> Salting I hope you are using bulk. Loading a 800lb salter by hand won't be fun. A V box would be better.
> ...


WOW Thanks I am glad I am not the only one that thinks a 10' PUSHER IS TO BIG for a skidsteer!! "SNOCRETE" BELIEVE THAT A SKIDSTEER CAN PUSH THAT 10' ALL DAY LONG!! HUH....

You and I seem EYE to EYE on this situation. We have run 8' pushers for 4 years and a 10' would be nice but not ideal Thanks for knowing what a 10' is used for!!


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1062433 said:


> A properly set up & operated skid steer can run a 10ft pusher all year long. Both you and "philfromerie" are obviously ignorant to this fact. Sorry I have upset you....cause you seem to not be able to let things go....maybe one day you and I will cross paths and figure this all out


HUH ?????I guess somebody else thinks the way I do.

Originally Posted by cet 
6-7 acres of snow should be able to be done in 7 hours on a 4" snowfall. The customer should be telling you how they want the pricing broken down. Per storm or in increments, 1-3,3-5,5-7 or what ever. 3 yards or tons should be plenty to do that place. Some nights more some less but in the end it should all work out.

Take your hourly rate and X it by 7, add something for BS if you want.
Salting I hope you are using bulk. Loading a 800lb salter by hand won't be fun. A V box would be better.

I have a 10 pusher that is 36" high. We run it on a backhoe. My skid is a 325 Deere and I wouldn't even consider putting it on there. I know you can get some 24" models and it might handle that but I have seen the backhoe struggle on the wet heavy crap. My pusher is 1400lbs. BUT my pusher is attached to the bucket so if you take that off and have the quick mount it might be a different situation.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1062585 said:


> HUH ?????I guess somebody else thinks the way I do.
> 
> .


I guess I will call him ignorant also, to the fact that they can. You are just jealous.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1062860 said:


> I guess I will call him ignorant also, to the fact that they can. You are just jealous.


Jealous YAH THATS IT!!! VIDEO tape a skdisteer pushing a 10' pusher around until its full and post it on YOUTUBE THEN JEALOUS OLD MAN!!!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

rjjahner;1063061 said:


> Jealous YAH THATS IT!!! VIDEO tape a skdisteer pushing a 10' pusher around until its full and post it on YOUTUBE THEN JEALOUS OLD MAN!!!


relax man. if you don't like snocrete's suggestion about a bigger pusher than ignore it but there's no need to continue on like this, you're simply making a fool of yourself.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it always this \"professional\" here?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

No, this is tame, but entertaining.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

WIPensFan;1063203 said:


> No, this is tame, but entertaining.


Okie dokie, guess I\'ll sit back and enjoy the entertainment.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

dfd9;1063187 said:


> Is it always this \"professional\" here?


Quite often you can get a couple that like to beat a dead horse. Just like the Ford guy in the other thread.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, but this site would be rather boring if everyone just agreed on every topic.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

They are fun to read.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

dfd9;1063187 said:


> Is it always this \"professional\" here?


there's been far worse than this...most of those threads no longer "exist" lol


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

dfd9;1063187 said:


> Is it always this \"professional\" here?


Typicall only this "professional" when the "Cheeseheads" break into the liquor cabinet..........................


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1063061 said:


> OLD MAN!!!


 :laughing:.



WIPensFan;1063245 said:


> Yes, but this site would be rather boring if everyone just agreed on every topic.


I agree........but this seems to have become lame now.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

People on here are trying to help you! My personal opinion about the matter is that your not ready to take on that job since your asking basic questions that you need to know the answers to for job a quarter of that size. If you do take it on let us know how you do. Do you have any other jobs lined up or will this be the only contract? Are you going to be moving all that equipment in the snow?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

You would be better off plowing a few small dental offices with the set up you are using. Then, if the salter breaks down you can hand spread or use a walk behind. Even guys that have multiple set ups to plow and salt can have more than one break down at a time. What's your back up plan for a place of that size? And don't tell me you have a buddy that will help out.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;1058811 said:


> Then when you come up with a price...Throw it out the window and go lower....This Market is Flooded with kids running around charging nothing...Right Mr SIMA....or do i call you AJ SIMA.....:laughing:


Mr. AJ SIMA.


----------

